# Foot operated switch



## JPigg55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone  know of a foot operated switch being installed on a SB lathe ?
Thinking about trying a little coil winding project and doing it on my lathe. Since it may require both hands to keep things aligned, I've thought about adding a foot switch in series with the hand switch in a covenience and safety kind of way. I have a 9A underdrive with cabinet so the switch isn't in a good spot to grab and operate if needed in a hurry.
Looking for a source for a foot operated switch, ratings, and wiring diagram. I'd want to install it in series with the hand switch still using it for forward/reverse operations so the foot switch would be like a light switch either on or off.


----------



## den-den (Jan 4, 2015)

This might work:
http://woodworker.com/electric-foot...u-908-190.asp?search=foot switch&searchmode=2


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2015)

I would set it up for temporary use, and it would be plugged in to the wall receptacle, with the lathe power cord being plugged in to the foot switch. Simple and easy!  Ten amp momentary foot switches are available on eBay for very little money. When not in use, it can be removed and stowed away.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 4, 2015)

I use one on the drill press. I have a bad habit of not clamping larger parts to the table. If the bit  grabs and jams I just have to let my foot off the switch while still holding the part and feed handle. The one shown in the link is probably only for 110 volt use, or at least the plugs will be.
Greg


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 4, 2015)

+1 what Terry said.  Harbor Freight sells a foot switch with an outlet on it, but not sure about the quality.

I also have a foot switch on my drill press, wired in parallel with the normal switch in case I want to operate continuous.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, the one den_den listed looks like it would work fine for my needs.
It appears to be set up, as Terry suggested, to be able to plug whatever into it. Site said 115v, 15amp rating which should work fine for what I have in mind.


----------

